# Sims 4 Furry mod by Tim Weeks



## Guifrog (Sep 21, 2019)

_[edited on June 3rd]_
Download the new release on his comic page:
http://www.savestatecomic.com/dlc/

Haven't played a Sims game in ages, but I found this and thought it looked _very_ promising for a mod. It's pretty toony-oriented, kinda like how I perceive the game aesthetics in general:






And he plans to add _scalies_. I wonder how much liberty he'll be able to give with the customization options so I might end up wanting to play this as a certain blue frog..


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 22, 2019)

OH SHIT WHEN THIS MOD COMES OUT I'M DEFINITELY DOWNLOADING
I've been hoping for a proper furry mod for the Sims for a long time and this is PERFECT! It's cute and actually looks good, not like some of those uncanny mods where they basically look like humans with fur or something lol.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 22, 2019)

Hey, I read their comic! OwO


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 22, 2019)

In previous videos he shows different tail and ear options, and it's possible to mix n' match them. You can also use plantigrades legs, which work best if you're wearing pants.
I see a fantastic opportunity to change "woohoo" to "yiff"


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 22, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> In previous videos he shows different tail and ear options, and it's possible to mix n' match them. You can also use plantigrades legs, which work best if you're wearing pants.
> I see a fantastic opportunity to change "woohoo" to "yiff"



or woohoo to awwoooo


----------



## Bink (Sep 22, 2019)

I dont have sims 4, but I'll reconsider getting it when this is live x3


----------



## Starbeak (Sep 23, 2019)

Saw part one awhile back but forgot about it. I am glad to see it is coming along =D

MTS has a few furry-like-mods plus a few EPs included a few mascot costumes which is nice. I will bookmark this channel to wait for more news.


----------



## Tenné (Sep 23, 2019)

Woah. That looks so high quality. Could've told me this was an official expansion and I'd believe you.


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 24, 2019)

Wait a furry mod :O
Yo i need this.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 1, 2019)

*Update: Sims 4 Furry Mod v1.0 released! 





*
There's still a few bugs and he's yet to upload a video on how to create custom fur patterns. Otherwise, I personally can't wait for the scalies~
You may download the mod on his Savestate Comic page:

http://www.savestatecomic.com/dlc/


----------



## Nyro46 (Oct 1, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> *Update: Sims 4 Furry Mod v1.0 released!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!! Guess who's gonna be playing the Sims 4 again sometime this week 
Now I can't wait for the tutorial on custom fur patterns, because then I will be able to make my characters!


----------



## Furryiff (Oct 2, 2019)

OMG! I'll be so happy to re-install Sims 4 OwO


----------



## Starbeak (Oct 3, 2019)

Downloaded this mod recently but haven't tried it out yet.

I heard lizards are being worked on, I hope "avian" is after ^v^

But overall, from the video, looks high quality which is nice. Soon my dream of revamping all resident sims in one world to be all fluff-butts will become a reality!! This is the just the beginning OvO'

<3


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Oct 9, 2019)

I used to have the Sims 4, but my laptop broke, so I would have to buy a whole new copy of the Sims, not forget a new laptop


----------



## Nyro46 (Oct 9, 2019)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> I used to have the Sims 4, but my laptop broke, so I would have to buy a whole new copy of the Sims, not forget a new laptop


I don't think you'd have to buy the game again. If you logged into Origin, you'd just have to redownload it.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Oct 9, 2019)

Thing is, forgot my username and password


----------



## Tenné (Oct 9, 2019)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> Thing is, forgot my username and password


You can search in your emails for "Sims", "Origin", "EA", etc to find your username. Then you can recover your password.
Getting a laptop might be a bit harder ^^. Good luck!


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Oct 9, 2019)

Ta, (thanks)


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 13, 2019)

Ooh! Exciting stuff. I have a few very limited furry mods on TS4, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Tyll'a (Oct 24, 2019)

I've been looking for something like this for a long time now!


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 8, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> Awesome!! Guess who's gonna be playing the Sims 4 again sometime this week
> Now I can't wait for the tutorial on custom fur patterns, because then I will be able to make my characters!


Thought I'd bump the thread to let y'all know! Linky: http://www.savestatecomic.com/dlc/


----------



## Dreadwolf222 (Dec 23, 2019)

(New and am not sure if I can talk about this here but)

Is there a way to get this mod to work with WhickedWhims?

All except the shins work with this mod.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 23, 2019)

OwO time to install the Sims again!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 25, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> _[edited on October 1st]_
> Download the initial release on his comic page:
> http://www.savestatecomic.com/dlc/
> 
> ...


Wish mods could be ported to xbox one...


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 3, 2021)

Necroing to update: now there's lizards, dragons and sharks
Linky: http://www.savestatecomic.com/dlc/


----------

